# Le sigle del nostro passato



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2018)

.. mi è venuta in mente questa musichetta.. della fortunata serie dell'ispettore Derrick.

Una via di mezzo tra azione e ricordo malinconico

Chi non ricorderà l'ispettore Stephan Derrick impegnato a decifrare un omicidio nella Monaco di Baviera degli anni 70, tra Giesing e Perlach..

O il suo collaboratore, il fidato Harry Klein, quello che ci metteva spesso l'azione e la buccia, restando a volte malinconicamente attratto da una prostituta sfruttata o da una ragazza fuggita da casa..

E voi .. che ricordi avete delle vostre visioni giovanili?

Chi erano e cosa facevano i vostri "eroi"?

[video=youtube;uz6MXnJ_Rl4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz6MXnJ_Rl4[/video]


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2018)

[video=youtube;dk5CU8FsD0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk5CU8FsD0M[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;dk5CU8FsD0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk5CU8FsD0M[/video]


Aahh.. 

Il fascino della musichetta quando c'era il collegamento radio nell'intervallo e non si sapeva il risultato

Il meraviglioso fascino dell'ignoto.... La trepidazione, l'attesa...

Ora ti fanno vedere anche quando si grattano le palle i giocatori prima di entrare in campo..


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2018)

ed ormai i cronisti di quell'epoca credo siano tutti morti


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

[video=youtube;MbhO_4ZabkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbhO_4ZabkE[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;MbhO_4ZabkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbhO_4ZabkE[/video]


Bellissima!!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Agosto 2018)

*...*

...

[video=youtube;UHGTQwTSZn0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHGTQwTSZn0[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> 
> [video=youtube;UHGTQwTSZn0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHGTQwTSZn0[/video]


La cosa migliore della serie


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2018)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_yDrZ49EZvA[/video]

E adesso bannatemi pure :rotfl::rotfl:

Ma che guardavate??!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_yDrZ49EZvA[/video]
> 
> E adesso bannatemi pure :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che guardavate??!!


:tv:    :angelo:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=813bZYxnwYA[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (7 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_yDrZ49EZvA[/video]
> 
> E adesso bannatemi pure :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che guardavate??!!


Questo lo seguivo sempre

[video=youtube;5Ltcx-OaE2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ltcx-OaE2E[/video]


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo lo seguivo sempre
> 
> [video=youtube;5Ltcx-OaE2E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ltcx-OaE2E[/video]


Ma ero nata?


----------



## Lostris (7 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=813bZYxnwYA[/video]


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma ero nata?


No.
Ma è un altro tuo difetto :unhappy:


----------



## Lostris (8 Agosto 2018)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ369F6zUJE&index=7&list=PL8Zaeu  yOYbXTyeg1OmQvBOUA0v1cd2n26[/video]

Lovvo



OT ma mi spiegate perché a me i video escono come link e invece i vostri li vedo nei messaggi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ369F6zUJE&index=7&list=PL8Zaeu  yOYbXTyeg1OmQvBOUA0v1cd2n26[/video]
> 
> Lovvo
> 
> ...


A me a volte succede in un modo a volte nell’altro.
Credo che appaia il video quando copio l’anteprima della ricerca, invece no quando copio l’indirizzo.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_yDrZ49EZvA[/video]
> 
> E adesso bannatemi pure :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che guardavate??!!


sti giovani moderni


----------



## patroclo (8 Agosto 2018)

questa penso che sia la prima che ricordo:
[video=youtube;YdES6BRWduU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdES6BRWduU[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> questa penso che sia la prima che ricordo:
> [video=youtube;YdES6BRWduU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdES6BRWduU[/video]


Sei anzianotto eh :carneval:

Fantastica Loretta Goggi che si fa passare per ragazzo. Assolutamente con un fisico femminile. Ho capito dopo che era stata scelta proprio per quello e per non far neppure immaginare una attrazione omosessuale. :facepalm:


----------



## patroclo (8 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei anzianotto eh :carneval:
> 
> Fantastica Loretta Goggi che si fa passare per ragazzo. Assolutamente con un fisico femminile. Ho capito dopo che era stata scelta proprio per quello e per non far neppure immaginare una attrazione omosessuale. :facepalm:


...effettivamente è più vecchia di me , probabilmente mi ero appassionato ad una replica


----------



## Cuore2018 (8 Agosto 2018)

Sarà che già da piccola avevo difficoltà con le separazioni e gli addii...ma ogni volta che finiva una puntata di Hulk e lui se ne andava da solo, questa sigla mi straziava, avrei voluto abbracciarlo 
https://youtu.be/TzMSfaNXYZg


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Sarà che già da piccola avevo difficoltà con le separazioni e gli addii...ma ogni volta che finiva una puntata di Hulk e lui se ne andava da solo, questa sigla mi straziava, avrei voluto abbracciarlo
> https://youtu.be/TzMSfaNXYZg


Tristissima


----------



## ologramma (8 Agosto 2018)

non trovo la sigla ma ricordo la serie molto vecchia di Robin hood , il mio genitore era un vecchio abbonato anzi uno tra i primi


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> non trovo la sigla ma ricordo la serie molto vecchia di Robin hood , il mio genitore era un vecchio abbonato anzi uno tra i primi


Non era Ivanoe? 
[video=youtube;RswoQJUGI6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RswoQJUGI6Q[/video]


----------



## Marjanna (8 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> 
> [video=youtube;UHGTQwTSZn0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHGTQwTSZn0[/video]


Bellissima questa sigla, chi è l'autore?

Io come eroe dei telefilm da bimba avevo il tenente Colombo, ma la sigla non è niente di che quindi non la metto.


----------



## Foglia (8 Agosto 2018)

Da telefono ho difficoltà a linkare.

Ma due sigle e due serie su tutte: Sandokan, e Furia il cavallo del west


----------



## Skorpio (8 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bellissima questa sigla, chi è l'autore?
> 
> Io come eroe dei telefilm da bimba avevo il tenente Colombo, ma la sigla non è niente di che quindi non la metto.


Eh non lo so chi è l'autore, bella vero?

È fatta bene, con pathos, fa vedere spaccati di due storie diversissime di due ragazzi cresciuti in mondi diversi, uno inglese e l'altro americano, che poi si ritrovano in sintonia 

Poi devo dire che Tony Curtis e Roger Moore vanno lasciati stare, erano davvero troppo forti,    [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] mi perdonerà...

Colombo lo seguivo, però non ricordo sigle particolari

Stasera invece postero" altre 2 sigle che per me sono mitiche..


----------



## Skorpio (8 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Da telefono ho difficoltà a linkare.
> 
> Ma due sigle e due serie su tutte: Sandokan, e Furia il cavallo del west


Links con calma


----------



## Marjanna (8 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Da telefono ho difficoltà a linkare.
> 
> Ma due sigle e due serie su tutte: Sandokan, e Furia il cavallo del west


Il primo l'avevo pensato pure io!!! Però devo dire che Sandokan non l'ho neppure mai visto, ma avevo la sigla in un vinile con altre canzoni per bambini. 
 Eccoti le sigle:

[video=youtube_share;KtDlcM0Zmzg]https://youtu.be/KtDlcM0Zmzg[/video]


[video=youtube_share;PFxFVPdU3hI]https://youtu.be/PFxFVPdU3hI[/video]

Invece questa e l'amore per cani di razza Scotch Collie... [e volevo mettere un cuore ma nelle emoticon manca...]
[video=youtube_share;VjA4-wSjPWg]https://youtu.be/VjA4-wSjPWg[/video]
Ora van di moda i cani topo ma il mio cuore sarà sempre i Scotch Collie.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Agosto 2018)

*...*

In questa sigla per me c'è tutto

Il gioco, il mistero, la seduzione, lo svelamento, e poi.. da ultimo.. il destino.. 

a volte fortunato e a volte amaramente beffardo

Peccato la musica sia ridotta (si trova anche la versione completa) , ma è bella perche' unita al design sicuramente vintage ma efficacissimo

Per me questa è una sigla over the top

[video=youtube;b3RJUNxe6P0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3RJUNxe6P0[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (8 Agosto 2018)

*Questa la sigla musicale completa*

..
[video=youtube;lvP_sI9KW-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvP_sI9KW-Q[/video]


----------



## Marjanna (8 Agosto 2018)

[video=youtube_share;gR-llE0D0Cw]https://youtu.be/gR-llE0D0Cw[/video]


----------



## Marjanna (8 Agosto 2018)

E questa?????? Storia!!!

[video=youtube_share;liQAtVFhhkk]https://youtu.be/liQAtVFhhkk[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Agosto 2018)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KD7TxG5BgkE[/video]


----------



## oriente70 (9 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il primo l'avevo pensato pure io!!! Però devo dire che Sandokan non l'ho neppure mai visto, ma avevo la sigla in un vinile con altre canzoni per bambini.
> Eccoti le sigle:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;KtDlcM0Zmzg]https://youtu.be/KtDlcM0Zmzg[/video]
> ...


Sandokan di Maurizio e Guido De Angelis. Hanno fatto canticchiare mezza Italia anni 70/80.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;gR-llE0D0Cw]https://youtu.be/gR-llE0D0Cw[/video]


Fantastici :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (9 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il primo l'avevo pensato pure io!!! Però devo dire che Sandokan non l'ho neppure mai visto, ma avevo la sigla in un vinile con altre canzoni per bambini.
> Eccoti le sigle:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;KtDlcM0Zmzg]https://youtu.be/KtDlcM0Zmzg[/video]
> ...


Grazie  :up:

Io purtroppo non riesco a vederle, se non a sprazzi fortunati, qui dove sono il telefono piglia maluccio e il più delle volte non riesce a "caricare" niente di più  "pesante" di Google


----------



## ologramma (9 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era Ivanoe?
> [video=youtube;RswoQJUGI6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RswoQJUGI6Q[/video]


vero hai indovinato , sai io e l'inglese non è che siamo andati sempre d'accordo:sonar:.
Comunque se può interessare il telefilm iniziava alle cinque del pomeriggio con l'inizio dei programmi , io davanti alla tv in bianco e nero con una amica parliamo degli anni meta 50, erano in pochi ad avere la tv mio padre è stato uno dei primi  non arrivava a 20000 che era il numero degli  abbonati


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero hai indovinato , sai io e l'inglese non è che siamo andati sempre d'accordo:sonar:.
> Comunque se può interessare il telefilm iniziava alle cinque del pomeriggio con l'inizio dei programmi , io davanti alla tv in bianco e nero con una amica parliamo degli anni meta 50, erano in pochi ad avere la tv mio padre è stato uno dei primi  non arrivava a 20000 che era il numero degli  abbonati


Le so tutte! :mexican:


----------



## oriente70 (10 Agosto 2018)

https://youtu.be/zQZvuLrKcZA


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7VUe3cv67g

      Mi piaceva molto la fantascienza, ero un bambino allora, combattuto tra la paura di invasori alieni …..e i turbamenti  provocati dalle avvenenti operatrici di Base Luna.


----------



## spleen (10 Agosto 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lDIlTZN2_8

Poi è arrivata questa serie, soprattutto i primi episodi erano fatti molto, molto bene.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lDIlTZN2_8


Ben tornato


----------



## spleen (11 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben tornato


Grazie!
Sono sopravissuto, non è ancora giunta la mia ora.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2018)

*Non è una sigla*



spleen ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Sono sopravissuto, non è ancora giunta la mia ora.


[video=youtube;1CydZtP_XlA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CydZtP_XlA[/video]


----------



## Divì (11 Agosto 2018)

A me piaceva questa... 

https://youtu.be/-IteYv6qsc8


----------

